
Ask HN: What wiki does your team use? - dglass
I&#x27;m currently researching wiki&#x27;s to migrate our documentation over to. We currently have everything stored in trello cards but it&#x27;s becoming too difficult to manage it all.<p>I&#x27;ve used Confluence at past companies and really like it actually but after the first 10 users it can get pretty expensive for a wiki.<p>Are there any alternatives to confluence that your team uses that you&#x27;ve been happy with?<p>Thanks!
======
jlgaddis
I like and prefer DokuWiki [0]. It's easy to set up and use, doesn't require a
database backend (everything is stored in plain-text files), has all of the
features I've ever needed (at two different employers), and is open source.

[0]: [https://www.dokuwiki.org/dokuwiki#](https://www.dokuwiki.org/dokuwiki#)

~~~
LarryMade2
Vote for Dokuwiki too - the markdown syntax is pretty extensive.

~~~
app4soft
Here is script[1] for `sed` for reformat Markdown to DokuWiki, and here is
Perl script[2] for converting HTML to DokuWiki, and here is Perl script[3] for
converting DOCX to DokuWiki.

[1]
[https://gist.github.com/pletiplot/1869031](https://gist.github.com/pletiplot/1869031)

[2]
[https://gist.github.com/weirdpercent/5940046](https://gist.github.com/weirdpercent/5940046)

[3]
[https://gist.github.com/livenson/9446675](https://gist.github.com/livenson/9446675)

------
deftnerd
I'm a big fan of BookStack. It's a Laravel based (PHP/Mysql) based app that
performs well, is very stable, has a good interface, good features, etc.

[1] [https://www.bookstackapp.com/](https://www.bookstackapp.com/)

------
newgame
I have worked on the initial version of www.stiki.io. Our vision was to create
a super fast/lean wiki for teams. It's a subscription based model. No stakes
in the company anymore but I think it might work for your use case.

------
app4soft
Is there a way for install DokuWiki on Github pages website? On forum[1] this
is not answered

[1]
[https://forum.dokuwiki.org/post/59346](https://forum.dokuwiki.org/post/59346)

------
mkrishnan
Why don’t you create your own? If you have something difficult to manage in
Trello cards and you really care about contents then probably you should
create your own or fork a open source one.

------
app4soft
Here is example[1] of team wiki based on AsciiDoc + Github pages website.

[1]
[https://github.com/jMonkeyEngine/wiki](https://github.com/jMonkeyEngine/wiki)

------
atsaloli
We use GitLab. We can edit through the web UI or through the command line,
with Git and Vim. And it's free -- it's part of GitLab Libre, formerly known
as the Community Edition.

------
stephenr
I’m a big fan of simple markdown-in-vcs wikis. If its a git repo you can stick
Gollum in front of it and you have a web UI but can still allow devs/ops to
clone and edit locally.

------
PerRutherford
I think notion.so is a great option (for smaller teams - I have not really
tested with many users).

------
jxub
We use self-hosted readthedocs with sphinx to build our knowledge base at
datamaran.

------
lumberjack
I use Gitit. Only complaint is, LaTeX integration is too basic for my needs.

------
mitchellst
My favorite of these is notion.so

------
dudul
A github repo

